# Black Bar Bicyles - Winchester, VA???



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

Justg wondering if anybody has been there and what you thought? I was t his old location several years ago and the owner seemed like a good guy - just curious - 

Zach


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

I knew the mechanic that used to work there. High end, great fitting service. Sells Temple$$$ and Bianci last I heard. Small inventory last time I checked and yes the owner is a nice guy. I got some M5 brakes from them but nothing else so far.


----------

